# Quel iPad pour moi ?



## Benjamin875 (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis presque sur de me prendre un iPad 1 mais je voulais vérifier auprès de vous.
J'ai en usage principal un MBA 13" 2011 + un iPhone 4.
Je compte utiliser l'iPad principalement pour mes révisions de cours de droit et lors de déplacements courts.

En gros de la lecture, un peu de surf, facebook, et diffuser de la musique et pourquoi pas utiliser iPhoto aussi.

L'iPad 1 me semble suffisant ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Larme (3 Mai 2012)

Franchement, vu l'utilisation basique, je dirais que n'importe quel iPad te conviendrait.

Maintenant, d'un point de vue personnel, j'irais tout de même vers un iPad 2, voire un iPad 3, vu sa résolution qui a l'air d'être très bonne, surtout si tu veux utiliser iPhoto ou autre.

Dans l'doute, l'iPad 2 est légèrement plus léger que l'iPad 1, ce qui n'est pas forcément négligeable lorsqu'on commence à lire pas mal dessus. Après, il reste le fait qu'il possède une p'tite caméra, de piètre qualité, certes, mais pour Skype ou autre, ça reste sympa.


----------



## Benjamin875 (3 Mai 2012)

Après voilà je vois plus l'iPad comme un "+", pouvoir lire mes cours plus facilement, l'utiliser rapidement quand j'ai pas envie de prendre mon mac etc. 

Donc investir dans un iPad 3 ça ne me semble pas raisonnable. Alors qu'acheter un iPad première génération à max 250E me parait beaucoup plus !


----------



## Larme (3 Mai 2012)

Si tu n'es pas spécialement orienté iOS, tu peux p'têt' te tourner vers une autre marque de tablette, vu que ça s'ra pour de la lecture/surf...
Ça te r'viendras peut-être moins cher.


----------



## Benjamin875 (3 Mai 2012)

Vrai. Après tout mon matériel est Apple donc la comptabilité est quand même plus simple. Et je maitrise parfaitement iOs.


----------



## Simbouesse (3 Mai 2012)

Quand j'ai lu :



> J'ai en usage principal un MBA 13" 2011 + un iPhone 4.



puis :



> Si tu n'es pas spécialement orienté iOS,



Je me suis dit : 



Bref.

Je pense que le rapport qualité/prix, pour TON besoin, est bon avec l'iPad 1 en effet.
Par contre, je me permets de te mettre en garde :
Tu as un iPhone 4, donc tu es habitué à l'écran RETINA.

Pour avoir essayé un iPad 2 récemment en magasin (j'ai un iPhone 4S), je t'assure que la résolution semble basse. Du coup, si c'est pour lire pas mal, tu peux finir par regretter.

Je te dis cela pour que tu puisses acheter en toute connaissance de cause !


----------



## Benjamin875 (3 Mai 2012)

J'ai eu un iPad 2 en début d'année et effectivement dès que je passais de mon iPhone à l'iPad je bavais un peu ...
Après ça sera vraiment occasionnel (pendant les périodes de révision essentiellement).

C'est pourquoi je réfléchis vraiment à investir.


----------



## Simbouesse (3 Mai 2012)

C'est sûr que si le rapport "temps d'utilisation/prix" tend vers 0, il vaut mieux songer à réduire le facteur "prix" alors.

Si tu as d'ailleurs l'expérience iPhone 4 (RETINA) + iPad sans RETINA, alors tu sauras faire le bon choix.

A la question : est-ce que l'iPad 1 est suffisant pour ton utilisation ?
Je réponds : Oui sans soucis.

Même si bien sûr, on trouve toujours mieux si on paie plus cher...


----------



## iToOuchFR (3 Mai 2012)

Euh.. iPad 1, 250 ? Trop chère.

Tu peux trouvé le model 16go Wifi pour ce prix la (je parle du 2)

Et l'iPAD 1, il ne vaut plus le coup, si tu veux un iPad autant prendre la dernière génération, qui est vraiment hallucinant (j'ai eu les 3 générations)


----------



## Benjamin875 (3 Mai 2012)

Justement l'ipad 1 je vais même le trouver moins cher. Comme j'ai déjà dit j'ai eu le 2 mais revendu car pas vraiment adapté pour les études.

La je veux juste une tablette qui puisse me servir en soirée pour passer de la musique / montrer quelques photos surfer de temps en temps l utiliser en voyage et pour les révisions.

Pas plus ! 

Donc je ne pense pas que l'ipad 3 soit vraiment légitime (même si l'écran retina doit être canon)


----------



## iToOuchFR (3 Mai 2012)

Oh oui, le 3 est magnifique


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Mai 2012)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> J'ai eu un iPad 2 en début d'année et effectivement dès que je passais de mon iPhone à l'iPad je bavais un peu ...
> Après ça sera vraiment occasionnel (pendant les périodes de révision essentiellement).
> 
> C'est pourquoi je réfléchis vraiment à investir.



perso, j'ai un iphone 4S, et un ipad 2... je ne vois pas trop de différences... j'ai eu l'occasion d'avoir un ipad 3 tout un week-end, je ne vois pas la différence, à tel point que je ne savais plus lequel était le mien ou non...

donc bon, c'est pas comme si j'avais de mauvais yeux (je suis photographe ), mais j'ai du mal à comprendre cet engouement pour le retint, qui pour moi se voit à peine en utilisation classique... un effet de mode ou de snobisme certainement...


----------



## Tox (3 Mai 2012)

Je plussoie ...

L'écran du 3 est bon, mais de là à en faire tout un foin... Je trouve que c'est très surfait. Si vous avez un iPad 2... Vous pouvez passer un tour.

Perso, j'ai changé à cause de la conception tout en un... Je n'avais pas envie de faire les frais d'un changement de batterie hors garantie.


----------



## cowpilot (3 Mai 2012)

Mon expérience : j'étais avec une tablette acer sous android qui marchait bien, mais j'ai changé pour la facilité de copie de photos en voyage, et de montage vidéo à l'arraché sur iMovie plutôt que d'attendre 1 mois de traiter, de retour à la maison. Comme boulanger s'est planté, ils m'ont file un 2 pendant 3 semaines. La différence est absolument bluffante sur les photos, mais aussi le surf internet et la lecture ( je lis une vingtaine de pages tous les,soirs)... Et ce n'est pas un sentiment mais bien un constat, à lumière identique, appli et iBook identique! Comment pouvez vous dire que le rendu est le même alors qu'ils ont fait rentrer 4 fois plus de pixels dans la boiboite? 
Pas de pb de chargement pour moi (6h environ), et autonomie nickel (10h) surtout par rapport à ma acer, c'était son point faible).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2012)

cowpilot a dit:


> La différence est absolument bluffante sur les photos, mais aussi le surf internet et la lecture ( je lis une vingtaine de pages tous les,soirs)... Et ce n'est pas un sentiment mais bien un constat, à lumière identique, appli et iBook identique!



je pense qu'il va falloir que je change de métier alors, car je ne dois pas avoir de bons yeux... il y a une légère différence, mais perceptible si tu y fais très attention... 

Tu sais, j'ai eu la meme réflexion quand je suis passé de mon 3GS au 4S... je pensais que ça aller déchiré... Au final, les images sont les mêmes, certes un tout petit plus défini, mais ça reste un téléphone avec un affichage de téléphone...

Pour l'ipad, c'est pareil... de toute façon l'écran n'est pas apte à faire du traitement d'image (pas d'étalonnage possible, profil colorimétrie assez désastreux car trop saturé, et gammut trop étroit). Donc avoir un peu plus de pixels c'est bien, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ça change la vie de tous les jours...

ça reste mon avis, subjectif, après un "long" week-end de comparaison.... je ne dis pas avoir la vérité vraie, mais je suis surpris d'autant de bruit pour si peu de différences...


----------



## cowpilot (4 Mai 2012)

qu'on ne puisse pas trop voir de différence entre un 3GS et un 4G soit, l'écran reste modeste en taille. Mais quand même, sur un IPAD c'est pas pareil.
ET je ne parle jamais de correction de photo (je n'ai pas acheté iphoto ipad, je traite sous aperture).


----------



## lineakd (4 Mai 2012)

benjamin875 a dit:
			
		

> car pas vraiment adapté pour les études.



@benjamin875, et pourquoi?

Je ne conseillerai pas l'ipad 1, trop de "lag" sur safari, sur les fichiers pdf et certaines applications ne s'installent plus dessus.

Et pourquoi pas une simple liseuse, vu que l'ipad 2 ne t'a pas convenu.



			
				moumou92 a dit:
			
		

> que je change de métier alors, car je ne dois pas avoir de bons yeux...



@moumou92, ne change pas mais essuie les verres de tes lunettes... 
Surtout pour l'utilisation principale de @benjamin875, la lecture.


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Mai 2012)

Personnellement, c'est quand j'ai utilisé un iPad 2 alors que j'avais mon 4S depuis déjà quelques semaines que je me suis aperçu de cela dès les 1ères secondes...

Mais au final ce n'est qu'une question de ressenti. Et de budget également !
Parce que selon moi, malgré tout le bien que je pense du Rétina, prendre le 3 serait une perte d'argent.


----------



## Benjamin875 (4 Mai 2012)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses ! Visiblement mon sujet créé un débat.

Je vais repreciser ma demande : j'ai envie de me faire plaisir sans dépenser trop d'argent. Car honnêtement c'est un plus mais je pourrai m'en passer.

Les usages prévus : lecture de cours sur pages (la priorité) + pdf. Ensuite il me servira pour surfer, écouter de la musique chez moi et montrer quelques photos : ces derniers usages seront très occasionnels !!

Pourquoi un iPad ? Je connais ios + j ai un Mac avec ma biblique iTunes et iPhoto : simplicité dans la synchronisation.

Pourquoi l'ipad ne m'a pas suffit au quotidien : avoir à gérer plusieurs fenêtres régulièrement, taper beaucoup de texte, certains contenus durs à lire sur des sites web (dalloz ou je ne pouvais meme pas lire les commentaires en entier).

Donc c est plutôt iPad ou iPad 2 ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2012)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Pourquoi l'ipad ne m'a pas suffit au quotidien : avoir à gérer plusieurs fenêtres régulièrement, taper beaucoup de texte, certains contenus durs à lire sur des sites web (dalloz ou je ne pouvais meme pas lire les commentaires en entier).



Là, je ne comprends plus, tu veux un iPad ou autre chose ?


----------



## Benjamin875 (4 Mai 2012)

Un iPad à côté de mon MacBook air / iphone


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Mai 2012)

L'autre chose il l'a !

Mais il se dit que l'iPad serait un bon complément à son matériel actuel : MacBook Air 13'' + iPhone.

Il veut juste se faire un Apple Store chez lui, avec présentoir et tout le tintoin ! 

Plus sincèrement, comme je le dis souvent :

Si ton budget te permet de prendre l'iPad 2 sans avoir à te nourrir de pain rassit et d'eau pendant les 3 prochains mois/années, pourquoi se limiter à l'iPad 1 ?


----------



## Benjamin875 (7 Mai 2012)

Je verrai en fonction de mon budget, ce n'est pas du tout pressé l'investissement se fera plus pendant les vacances d'été. Après je ne compte pas mettre plus de 250E.

Comment réagit l'iPad 1 sur iOs 5 ?


----------

